# PC startet immer neu (komme normal ins BIOS)



## Naiuluj (4. März 2010)

So nachdem ich das Internet schon stundenlang durchforstet habe, hab ich mich entschieden mein Problem mal hier zu posten. 
Ich hab seid einigen Monaten nen Barebone (selbstzusammgestellt aus älteren Komponenten und neu gekauften). Mein Problem ist, dass nachdem ich heute eine neue Grafikkarte verbaut habe (HD4870), der PC bis zum 2. Bild kommt. Da wo er die IRQs etc. auflistet. Diesen Sceen sieht man etwa ne halbe Sekunde danach startet der Rechner neu. Die Prozedur geht dann immer wieder von vorn los. Das komische ist, ich komme ganz normal ins BIOS und kann auch Einstellungen vornehmen. Natürlich hab ich schon ein BIOS reset durchgeführt. Hat jedoch nichts gebracht. Ram hab ich auch bereits ausgewechselt. An der Grafikkarte liegts auch nicht (läuft prima im anderen PC) und mit einer anderen ändert sich auch nichts. Lüfter drehen sich alle normal, Temps sind ok. Wenn ich den PC im BIOS lasse, schmiert er auch nicht ab (hatte ihn 10 minuten so an). Jetzt frag ich mich woran es noch liegen kann? Vllt an der CPU? Am Mainboard selbst? Oder vllt am Netzteil? Ich bin hier echt am verzweifeln...Ich hab kb alles nochmal auszubauen..
Hardware:
Gigabyte EP35-DS3P
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
OCZ Platinum 1GB (DDR800) 4 mal
HD4870 MSI
BeQuiet 500W
1TB Samsung SpinPoint F1
Keinerlei Übertaktung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

naiuluj


----------



## der_knoben (5. März 2010)

Vllt liegt es auch an Windows. Drücke mal beim hochfahren F8, um zu sehen, ob der Rechner in den abgesicherten Modus kommt.


----------



## Naiuluj (5. März 2010)

soweit komm ich ja nicht mal..aber werde es dennoch mal probieren.


----------



## Naiuluj (5. März 2010)

so habs  mal ausprobiert, nutzt aber nichts. wie gesagt ich komme nur soweit das er mir kurz den zweiten bildschirm anzeigt. eigentlich sollte ja unten erscheinen: verifying dmi pool data... aber so weit kommt er nicht mehr, genau da wo das eigentlich kommen sollte startet er neu. sollte ich das bios mal neu flashen? geht nur über floppy oder? (gigabyte Q-Flash wird unterstützt)

EDIT: hab das BIOS mit Q-Flash auf Version F12 geflasht. Immer noch dasselbe Problem...Leute ich brauch eure hilfe!


----------



## alf3181 (5. März 2010)

Zeigt er dir deine Laufwerke an?

Mach mal folgendes:
1. Alles raus was man nicht braucht
2. Alle Teile und Verbindungen entfernen und wieder zusammen stecken.
3. Tauche wen möglich die Datenleitung von Festplatte und Co.


----------



## Naiuluj (6. März 2010)

also mein laufwerk wird ganz normal angezeigt. festplatte auch. werd das mit dem kabel tauschen auch mal probieren..CPU wechsel hatte auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. März 2010)

Das NT sollte, sofern es OK ist, für die Komponenten mehr als genügen.

Welche Karte hattest du vorher drin?Nvidia?
Wenn ja,hast du den Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert bevor du die Karte ausgebaut hast?
Bootet er mit der alten Karte?

Wenn alles nichts hilft,hast du eine Knoppix-CD zuhause?Ist oft auf der PCGHX DVD drauf.


----------



## Naiuluj (6. März 2010)

war vor ner radeon x1950xt drinne. also keine geforce, treiber wurden nicht deinstalliert.
ich kann ja nicht mal von cd aus starten. hatte schon versucht von der win cd zu starten.. mit der alten karte läuft er genauso wenig..
wie gesagt kurz bevor die nachricht: Verifying DMI Pool Data kommen sollte, startet er neu. es ist mir echt ein rätsel. hatte auch schon eine andere alte graka drin (x800gto), was ebenfalls nichts gebracht hat. wieso schmiert er immer kurz bevor er vom boot gerät booten sollte, ab? hab auch schon die festplatte abgemacht und mal ne andere dran gehabt, beides nichts geholfen. jemand noch ne idee?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. März 2010)

Was macht er den mit der Win CD?
Normalerweise müsstest du ja in der Hardwareerkennung landen.
Startet er den noch mit der 1950XT?


----------



## Naiuluj (6. März 2010)

wie gesagt: 





Naiuluj schrieb:


> mit der alten karte läuft er genauso wenig..


wenn ich den pc anmache, kann ich ganz normal ins bios wie beschrieben. wenn ich das aber nicht will, kommt halt der erste screen mit ddr prüfung und laufwerksanzeige bla bla. so hatte dann eingestellt er soll von cd aus starten. dann kam halt der screen mit den IRQs usw. aber dieser halt nur für ne halbe sekunde und dann startet er neu. also ob ich von der festplatte aus booten würde...


----------



## Schnitzel (6. März 2010)

Hast du die Save default im Bios nach dem flashen geladen?


----------



## Naiuluj (6. März 2010)

jo hab ich natürlich und auch abgespeichert.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. März 2010)

Hast du noch eine alte Festplatte auf die du Testweise probieren könntest xp zu installieren?
Oder wie siehts denn mit der Speicherspannung aus?OCZ brauchen ja gerne mal ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Naiuluj (7. März 2010)

mit ner alten festplatte hatte ich auch bereits probiert, hat nichts gebracht.
sollte ich die ramspannung anheben? die liefen auch sonst mit derselben spannung.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an welche Vorgaben der Speicher hat.
Wenns 1,8 sind dann nicht,ansonsten ja.
Mir gehen so langsam die Ideen aus.
Schonmal nur mit einem Ram-Riegel probiert?


----------



## Naiuluj (7. März 2010)

jo haben 1,8v.
ich hab jetzt alles mal gewechselt gehabt, bis auf das board selbst. in nem anderem forum meinte jemand ich sollte mal das zweite bios (board hat dual bios) laden, aber nach seiner anleitung hats auch nicht geklappt. ich hab jetzt echt die schnauze voll davon..ich bin damit schon seid mehreren tagen dran, ich bin noch schüler und hab noch vor meine freizeit anders zu verbringen auch wenn pcs mein größtes hobby sind..naja genug des gequatsches, der typ meinte auch, falls das nicht klappt solle ich mir ein neuen bios chip bestellen. hat auch direkt nen link dabei gepackt (ebay bios).
leider hab ich ka wie man so nen ding anbringt, kenne auch keinen. und wenn ich jetzt damit in den pc laden laufe fürchte ich, dass das für mich auf 40-50€ hinausläuft. und da hol ich mir lieber nen neues mobo wo ich dann auch garantie drauf habe (das was jetzt drinne ist, ist leider out of warranty).
was hälts du vom rampage formula? (hab schon eins in meinem gaming pc, eh das ist hier nur der wohnzimmer pc meines vaters ;D) du kennst ja die anderen komponenten. oder empfiehlst du nen anderes board in diesem fall?


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2010)

Wenns eh nur der Wohnzimmer-PC ist würd ich auf garkeinen Fall Ein Rampage kaufen.
Im Gegenteil.
Wenn Leistung eh nicht die oberste Prioität hat würde ich den 8400 bei Ebay verhökern und für einen kleinen Aufpreis einen Athlon Dreikerner und ein günstiges AM2+ Board kaufen.
Dann kannst du den DDR2 Speicher weiter verwenden.

Obwohl ich das mit dem Intel-Board immer noch nicht verstehe.


----------



## Naiuluj (7. März 2010)

ja problem ist, leistung soll schon ne rolle spielen. also soll zumindest so fit sein, dass man auch die neueren games vernünftig aufm 40zoll tv spielen kann, zwar nicht in max. details aber das schafft die hd4870 sowieso net  also meinst du das passt noch mitm am2+ ? wird das nicht teurer als das rampage zu kaufen??


----------



## Schnitzel (7. März 2010)

Das Rampage kostet 120€,ein X3 435  und ein Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 ungefähr dasselbe.
Und da geht ja dann auch noch der Erlös vom E8400 runter.

Leistungsmäßig ist der AMD keinesfalls unterlegen,eher im Gegenteil.
Im CPU-Vergleichstest liegt schon der 405e mit 2,3Ghz immer im Fahrwasser eines E8400.
Der 435 legt da ja nochmal 600mhz drauf,sollte also deutlich vor einem E8400liegen.


----------



## Naiuluj (8. März 2010)

sorry ich hab kaum ahnung von amd sockel bzw. boards  aber wäre es nicht "zukunftssicherer" wenn ich nen board mit am3 socket nehme? weil dafür bringt amd doch demnächst die 6 kern cpus raus. und soviel teurer sind die boards und cpus auch nicht. also wie schauts?


----------



## alf3181 (8. März 2010)

die kommen den 6kerner sollen auch auf am2+ laufen


----------



## Schnitzel (8. März 2010)

Und AM2+ ist mit Sicherheit Zukunftssicherer als ein Rampage mit dem S.775.
Sicher wäre AM3 besser aber dann bist du auch neuen Speicher am kaufen.


----------



## Naiuluj (8. März 2010)

alles klar danke! dann werde ich mir wohl ein am2+ board mit passender cpu zulegen. danke euch allen und vorallem dir schnitzel für deine geduld, auch wenn wir immer noch nicht wissen was das problem ist. was mich auch tierisch anpisst.


----------

